
Ask HN: Other news and article aggregation sources? - emilfihlman
I have an issue.<p>Right now, my only sources of news and interesting information are HN and Reddit. This two party system has a lot of overlap and neither of them are unbiased.<p>What other sites should I check out?
======
victorvation
I've been liking Techmeme [1] recently, which presents stories with additional
sources and social context from generally knowledgable people. From their
about page:

> Techmeme accomplishes this [...] by linking to stories from all around the
> web. Spotlighting the writings of reporters, commentators, and industry
> players from across the media and industry landscape [..] sparing readers
> the impossible task of monitoring an abundance of news sites, tweets, and
> status updates.

[1] [https://www.techmeme.com/](https://www.techmeme.com/)

~~~
emilfihlman
Seems interesting, also very high functionality/low fluff on site.

~~~
marconey
Their ‘river’ is an even more minimal version, great for scanning a few times
a day [https://www.techmeme.com/river](https://www.techmeme.com/river)

------
indescions_2018
For financial news, I like Capital Markets News Wire and MarketWatch's News
Viewer.

[http://www.cmwire.com/](http://www.cmwire.com/)

[https://www.marketwatch.com/newsviewer](https://www.marketwatch.com/newsviewer)

Click / mouseover to generate summaries.

Another trend is the Bloomberg TicToc feed. Algorithmically generated video
snippets with more of a human interest bent.

[https://twitter.com/tictoc](https://twitter.com/tictoc)

I'd love to see one for all innovations and deals in the fintech space.
Including crypto, digital payments. Particularly on a global scale. Lending
equal time and weight to emerging markets ;)

FierceBiotech is also awesome in health / medtech

[https://www.fiercebiotech.com/](https://www.fiercebiotech.com/)

------
dchuk
I've been meaning to keep hacking on this project, but I have this site:
[https://engineered.at/](https://engineered.at/) that has a ton of rss feeds
fronted with an HN/Reddit style voting and commenting interface

~~~
emilfihlman
Hey this is pretty good looking!

Do keep working on it!

~~~
dchuk
Thank you!

------
laken
[https://lobste.rs/](https://lobste.rs/) Is pretty good

~~~
emilfihlman
I'll add this to my list!

